# No bubble nest method works.



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

We have eggs, took2 days.

Placed together when tank was setup.
11/09/2015

Eggs arrive.

11/11/2015

My males bubble nest is like 20 bubbles, as there are currently like 200 eggs at the bottom. I will leave the male in for a day only as he tends to eat fry. When all of the eggs are cleaned and near 6 hours to hatch I will take my male out.

I will put links when I get a chance to catch a shot with my big camera and post it on imgur.

The male is a like regular pinkish with white stripe on outline of tail, white elephant ears, pinkish body.

Female is a deatla red female


----------



## pamandtroy (Nov 1, 2015)

My fish stays up at top of water making bubbles,what is doing and is he is OK,he is only one I have


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

pamandtroy said:


> My fish stays up at top of water making bubbles,what is doing and is he is OK,he is only one I have


Are you breeding, or only betta you have, they blow bubble nest if they see a male, female. They also do it because it makes them feel safe and a place for shade


----------

